# when to change the timing chain.



## Marty_D1 (May 20, 2021)

Hi people.

When is it recommended to change the timing chain on a TT mk3?

Mine is a 2017 (66) 2.0 TFSI Sline with full Audi service history. Not picked it up yet but I noticed that some parts of the internet says 5 years 75,000 miles (Which I would expect more for a belt than a chain) and some places say no problems expected till 125,000 miles.

Has anyone got any experience?

Stay safe.
Marty


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Assuming that engine does have a timing chain & not a belt.
With frequent oil/filter changes a timing chain should last to 125k miles easily. 
There is no regular replacement of a chain & any wear usually creates noise so usually plenty of warning & wear can usually be checked using VCDS.
Hoggy.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Marty_D1 said:


> Hi people.
> 
> When is it recommended to change the timing chain on a TT mk3?
> 
> ...


most of the chain drive engines I've seen get chain guide wear/trouble first, not sure if these can be inspected on the 2.0TFSI without a gearbox removal?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Marty_D1 said:


> Hi people.
> 
> When is it recommended to change the timing chain on a TT mk3?
> 
> ...


How many miles has the car done? As you say Audi recommend changing a belt after 5 years (even if it has only done 20k miles!), but happily the Mk3 TT has a chain. Should be good for 100k miles at least. As said, not easy to inspect! Hope the collection goes ok.


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

mine has done 45k but is a 2015 and had it changed last year along with the water pump, because the 5 years had passed, got free mot for life with it now but probably wont keep it long enough to get the benefit of that.
i paid it cos it said it needed doing


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

kimmyowl said:


> mine has done 45k but is a 2015 and had it changed last year along with the water pump, because the 5 years had passed, got free mot for life with it now but probably wont keep it long enough to get the benefit of that.
> i paid it cos it said it needed doing


Mmm, so you had a non-existent belt changed and paid for the privilege? :?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey Kimmy. I have this amazing resistor mod that will give you an instant 40bhp if you're interested?

Just £150.


----------

